# sr20det in a 91 93 sentra ser. has anyone done this before?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi im new to this site so hello everyone.
I want to buy a 91 to 93 sentra ser and put in a sr20det fwd.
Has anyone done this before. Is it possible to do. 
does the ser make it easier for the sr20det to drop in like plug and play with a little work.

Any advice would greatly be appreciated.

Thanx in advance

Oh yea my goal is to make it produce 500 fwhp with 550cc injecters a lexus afm 3.5 inch custom stainless steel exaust, and a
k27 turbo and all the other goodies I still have to research.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

se-r.net
sr20deforum.com

Thats where you'll find the info, and yes, it has been done several hundred times.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4361

It's been done many many times. There are BlueBird and GTiR motors that can work. See the link above also.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Also Avenir engines.


----------



## t78silvia (Aug 23, 2002)

if youre shooting for 500hp you better get larger injectors than that....remember its easier to have to large injectors and to clip them a little than to have injectors that are too small. better get a big ass turbo also.....check out the green turbo on forcedperformance.com for serious power. go aftermarket fuel/engine management for superior tuning capabilities also. dont be cheap go all out!


----------

